# Hey - New here.. I'd like some advice.



## rowingdude (Feb 16, 2006)

Greetings,

I'm twenty-one, and weigh approx. 200lbs. I am 6'1. I am looking to reshape my body (in so many words). I have an obnoxous gut which won't go away, I can run for a few miles.. and I have started lifting again.

I am curious about what anabolics I should start taking. I'm considering Dianbol and something to cut with. 

My goals are to lose my body fat (knock it down into single-digit %s) and bulk up. I'm totally new to this style of training. I would like to stay away from HGH judging on its soft-tissue genesis properties, and hypercardia is something I'd like to avoid.

Thanks for any advice you can offer!


----------



## MOPAR1122 (Feb 16, 2006)

if you wanna cut stay away from dbol. you'll bloat like the stay puff marshmellow man


----------



## rowingdude (Feb 16, 2006)

So what should I use?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 16, 2006)

you say you just started lifting..i wouldnt touch steroids until you have at LEAST 2 years of natural training.....sounds like you're thinking steroids is the "easier" route


----------



## rowingdude (Feb 16, 2006)

I've been lifting for a while, mostly lower body because i did crew until work/school prohibited my continuance in the sport.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Feb 17, 2006)

.


----------



## swollen (Feb 17, 2006)

Im not a big fan of cutting down your carbs if you are working out hard and trying to put on muscle mass.  If you want to lose fat and build muscle mass at the same time I would suggest the 50/30/20 ratio.  I explained how to do so in the nutrition and diets thread. check it out.


----------



## swollen (Feb 17, 2006)

the reason I say that about cutting carbs is because your body when working it hard needs its main resource for fuel, which is carbs.  You dont want to start breaking down protein in your muscle for energy if you want to build lean mass.  A good rule of thumb is you should eat about double carbs for every gm of protein in a meal, of course the good carbs not snickers or alot of simple sugar carbs.  Brown rice, sweet potatos ect.  just check out the glycemic index and go from there.


----------



## swollen (Feb 17, 2006)

The info I refered you too is under the diets, nutrition forum and the get ripped while maintaining muscle mass thread.


----------



## rowingdude (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks .. so T3 + dinabol and lots of cardio?


----------



## DecaDude (Feb 26, 2006)

What Wolfy is saying has some credibility.  You should be at, or close, to your max. lifting capacities BEFORE using gear.  Gear will help you push through barriers.

Diet is an excellent way to "reshape" your body and with your natural 25mg/day of testosterone, should do wonders.

Having said that, if you decide to do a cycle, I hope you achieve the gains you are looking for...

Good luck.


----------



## rowingdude (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks, I realize I sounded like a douche when I made the original post.

I just want to be in much better shape by summer


----------

